# Looking to get back into shooting fingers....



## Dusty1980 (Oct 12, 2014)

Morning, I'm looking for some tips to get back into shooting fingers. I haven't shot fingers since the mid 90s and I know a lot has changed with bows and ATA lengths. I've always shot a longer bow much better than a shorter bow since going to a release. Currently shooting a 34" bow. What is the minimum ATA you would look at to shoot fingers? 38? 40? Also, what kind of rests do you recommend? Thanks in advance


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

It really is a personal choice. I myself prefer a 45” ATA. I have shot all the way down to 38” ata but my best scores have been with much longer ATA.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Have a Mathews TRX 8, 40" ATA that I shoot fingers with. Consistency with 3 fingers is poor so I use 2 fingers with good results. Experimenting with stringwalking and at first the acute string angle was a problem. I tuned some things and went to arrow nocks with a deeper throat and now get good accuracy. The high let off demands a clean crisp release in order to get good arrow flight. Yesterday I played around with an old Hoyt 46 ATA bow that has less let off. The higher holding weight really helps get a clean release. Arrow flight is great. So this is a reminder that finger shooters need a bow with less let off for best performance. That has been my experience.


----------



## Dusty1980 (Oct 12, 2014)

What is offered in new bows that is finger shooter friendly?


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Since Barnsdale stopped production the choice is limited. I like the Mathews TRX 8 model as I own one and have found I can adapt to it. I also shot the Hoyt Prevail 40 and liked it. Don't like the shoot thru riser feature however. I competed in the National Senior Games and the Hoyt was one of the the most popular for finger shooters freestyle. I saw archers shooting barebow, stringwalking that put up some fabulous scores with the Hoyt. The new bows with parallel limbs that are at least 40 inches ATA should work fine. It is a different feel and arrow tuning can be more complex but once you tune it you shouid find it to be accurate. At least that has been my experience with the Mathews. By the way at the Senior Games I shot next to a lady archer shooting fingers freestyle who beat just about every one on the shooting line. Her scores were in the 840's on blustery windy days at long range targets. She shot an older Mathews TRG that was the bow made before the TRX.


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a very nice Barnsdale Classic X for sale -
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5734645


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

As mentioned, 40 inch or more ATA. If I were to go build me another finger bow. I would do it with a Hoyt again. 

The Hoyt Vantage Pro that I have originally started as a finger bow. Originally it had the cam and a half. But after shooting the spiralx I liked the solid locked in feeling. I mention this because while you said new. Going a little bit older gives you quite a bit more options.

Most likely it would be an older Riser that I can use the xt2000 or xt3000 limbs, depending on Riser length to get the ATA that I like. I would spend time shooting a variety of Hoyt cams. When I find the cam that I like I buy the set that gives me the draw length that I need and have a set of custom threads made up.

Regarding rest? Well some people have had okay or even good luck with a whisker biscuit and some people have even had okay luck with drop away rest oh, they're generally not preferred. An older timberdoodle or timberdoodle 2 are very good. However shooting off a flipper style rest with a plunger is a great option. And if you want super simple to set up and very easy to tune find a springy rest.

The Mathews target bow as mentioned above is definitely a good one to look at. I would also look at the PSE Supra XL LD...40" ATA, 8" brace.


----------



## ScarFinga (Feb 2, 2017)

I am also getting back into it and I am looking for a bow as we speak.


----------



## ScarFinga (Feb 2, 2017)

I want 40+ Inches ATA and 50-60Lbs...


----------



## Michigan pursuits (Dec 12, 2020)

Dusty1980 said:


> Morning, I'm looking for some tips to get back into shooting fingers. I haven't shot fingers since the mid 90s and I know a lot has changed with bows and ATA lengths. I've always shot a longer bow much better than a shorter bow since going to a release. Currently shooting a 34" bow. What is the minimum ATA you would look at to shoot fingers? 38? 40? Also, what kind of rests do you recommend? Thanks in advance


I just picked up a bowtech 2014 specialize 37.5 axle to axle 65% let off 60 pds


----------



## Michigan pursuits (Dec 12, 2020)

Can't wait to start shooting simple again


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

I played and shot well with my Hoyt CRX 35" bow 30.5" draw length. I shot 2 fingers under middle and ring finger.. index finger would be along side of arrow and with it straight made it easy to anchor under cheek bone hooking jaw bone with thumb


----------



## Greg087 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dusty1980 said:


> Morning, I'm looking for some tips to get back into shooting fingers. I haven't shot fingers since the mid 90s and I know a lot has changed with bows and ATA lengths. I've always shot a longer bow much better than a shorter bow since going to a release. Currently shooting a 34" bow. What is the minimum ATA you would look at to shoot fingers? 38? 40? Also, what kind of rests do you recommend? Thanks in advance


Yup


----------



## HANK120X (Sep 13, 2005)

I have Hoyt 47” ATA


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

HANK120X said:


> I have Hoyt 47” ATA


🤔 🤔🤔🙄🙄🤨🤨🤨


----------



## bam247bi (Jul 5, 2021)

I would go with 38"+ at #50 or less.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I still shoot my:_

_*Hoyt ProStar Meridian*
ATA 45" ('95)
*HOYT ProElite XT4000*
ATA 45" ('05)

With fingers and tab
Both with DEFLEX risers
Both are deadly accurate._


Reply Quote


----------

